# fish ohio mosquito crappie



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snuck out of work tonight an hour early. stopped at the state park and fished the docks for about an hour without as much as a sniff.. shot up to the causeway and walked around for a few minutes. i didnt like what i was seeing, people leaving with empty buckets.. i didnt go to my regular spot because i didnt feel like walking too much. a quick walk across rt 88 and over the guard rail was just the ticket, after all i just got off work and im tired.. get the lanterns all setup and no sooner i get my first rod in the water a nice fat 11" crappie, as this was happening i could see the guys beside me setting their gear up by the rail leaving. needless to say, i kept the rod tip down as i reeled in that fish  i sent the same rod back out and while im setting up my other rod, my bobber goes under again, another nice crappie. im thinking, man this is going to be a good night, it was 12:04am.. then i go on to miss several hits, (i think it was because im using large minnows) until i get this nice 13 1/2 incher. i thought it was bigger at first, but it wasnt. still good enough to qual for FO award. i ended up leaving at about 2:30 because the bite was slow and like i said, im tired between this fat girl and my pike (2 FO's), Mosquito has been very good to me this year. heres a crappy cell phone photo because thats all i had. oh and i only caught 3 fish tonight from 10:30 to 2:30 one an hour isnt bad and they all hit the bottom hook (about 4' down)..


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Nice fish and face Tom! Got to love those slabs with shoulders on them! Hope to get out for some craps this weekend...love this time of year.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

The best bite was tight before dark today Tom. It was only like a half hour to. Managed 10 nice ones before the wind shifted and they shut off after dark.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice fish! I'm gonna head up tonight around 7. See if my south side spot produces again. I have a good feeling


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

JimmyC said:


> Nice fish! I'm gonna head up tonight around 7. See if my south side spot produces again. I have a good feeling


Ill be back up about midnight after work. It's gotta really fire up here soon..


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes get out there and thin out the population of crappie....at least enough so I can troll for the eyes and keep the crappie off the hook long enough.. I'll take them but I prefer to catch the walleyes.. I got crappie on reef runners and minnow plugs that just absolutely engulfed them last year.. quite surprising to me! Good luck out there


promag


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Ez that's a nice eater! Where's the wall mount! J/k! I can't wait to get up there hopefully this weekend! I luv crap's! Friend in union showed me some real nice eyes they've been getting in shallow water! It's game on! If I don't have to work!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

went back out after work tonight and it was a carbon copy of yesterday. first fish at 12:10 then the next fish at 12:22 and i missed several more for the next hour or so and lost a very big one too the only thing i can think of is that im using large minnows and small hooks (#6) or those are small fish not getting the whole minnow in its mouth. at 1:30 i said to myself im leaving at 2 no matter what, at 1:52 i caught my 3rd fish, unbelievable, so i stuck around till 2:45 and not even a tap after that 3rd fish. ended up with 3 nice 11"ers. tomorrow i go back to #4 octopus hooks, i never did like those #6 Mr crappie "crappie hooks" but they were free and i said id try them... anyone else been out and done any good? no work tomorrow so ill be out more than 3 hrs, i might even take the yak out if its not too windy.


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

I was there last night south side of causeway. Two guys next to me started catching them one after another right at sunset for about 45 mins. I noticed they were catching them on the lower hook (about 3 to 4 feet down). I adjusted my bobber and caught 2 before they shut off. I talked to them before I left (9:15) and they said they come in in spurts. He said they are on and off all night, just a matter of waiting for them to move in again.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

19 last night for me. Started biting just before dark. I had a dozen at 10:30 then nothing for awhile until the chop picked up on south side. I got 5 quick ones after that, then they stopped again. I headed across the street to finish the night fishing the flat water. Got a couple over there but I had to entice them to bite it. Left a little after 1. I've been up quite a bit alteady this year and the hottest time has been a 15 minute window right before dark. Nonstop, but nothing else like it the rest of the night, everytime. The baitshop's Medium minnows seem like they are bigger than years past, but I don't really like how small the small minnows are.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Be spending the whole weekend up there. Dragging boat up tomorrow after work


----------



## jbpitt (Apr 10, 2014)

Great info, can't wait to get out.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

dbd31463 said:


> I was there last night south side of causeway. Two guys next to me started catching them one after another right at sunset for about 45 mins. I noticed they were catching them on the lower hook (about 3 to 4 feet down). I adjusted my bobber and caught 2 before they shut off. I talked to them before I left (9:15) and they said they come in in spurts. He said they are on and off all night, just a matter of waiting for them to move in again.


I think you talked to me. You gave me your minnows?? I scooped them with my net.


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Using medium minnows ?
Any boats by the causeway on the south side the last few nights?


----------



## swoodz (May 8, 2013)

Plan on heading out tomorrow. Is there a better bait shop for minnows than the causeway?

Thanks
Stan


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

swoodz said:


> Plan on heading out tomorrow. Is there a better bait shop for minnows than the causeway?
> 
> Thanks
> Stan


Heard there is a good one on 88 and 45 but I had trouble finding it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Could any body tell me how the walleye bite is and how they might be catching them. I dont want to drive almost 1hr 30min to be shut down with money being tight.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I have heard and seen guys getting walleye wading but have not got many good reports from any of my buddies in boats yet. Water is real dirty especially after this south wind.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay thanks we might try to go cast around areas that has some structure they might hold on or aorund. Its just gonna be to nice of a weekend to not go out.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Friend and I where out there today from about 9 to 1pm, strong south wind made for a rough day and stained water, one crappie first thing in the morning and that was it,tried different depths north and south, didn't see anything being caught or talk to anyone that did any good, still a little early, surface water temps ranged from 45 to 47. Think I will go wading a few more times before taking the boat back out, or at least untill we get a little more consistency with the temps and weather. Sure beat going to work though!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

swoodz said:


> Plan on heading out tomorrow. Is there a better bait shop for minnows than the causeway?
> 
> Thanks
> Stan


The causeway bait shop has good minnows. Get a couple dozen. 1 of each (medium and small). You'll most likely get closer to 3 dozen! They aren't stingy.


----------



## swoodz (May 8, 2013)

JimmyC said:


> The causeway bait shop has good minnows. Get a couple dozen. 1 of each (medium and small). You'll most likely get closer to 3 dozen! They aren't stingy.


Thanks for the reply.


----------

